# Rack em up



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone for a cool game of billiards. Now the contests are over I would like to show off my 2017 Pen Box entry. This too happened to take first place. I had this idea in my head for over a year but was just not able to make it till I was able to return to my shop. I have to say I am sort of strutting my feathers on this one because it came out almost as nice as I envisioned it. I will say I had to make many jigs to pull this off because every detail needed a cut that is not normal. Doing all the compound angle cuts was challenging. Drilling the holes for the pockets needed a jig as well as cutting the rails and trim work. The rails and pockets are joined with mortise and tenon joints because end grain is not a very strong glue joint. I did have an oops when I tried flocking the table and rails. The paint/glue I used was too thick and the fibers did not stick well. I had another can of the stuff so I was able to sand back the old and add the new and it came out well. Was able to get it done in time too. Thanks for looking and any questions or comments are always welcomed. Hopefully I can get the pen I have designed for the box done, very soon. 


 My replica pool table box is made from Birdseye Maple and Gabon Ebony. It's measurements are 4-1/2" X 9" which is a scaled down version of a professional table. It was dipped in BLO and then top coated with 6 coats of satin lacquer. The table top has green flocking on the table as well as the bumpers. 
The cues were turned from maple blanks and are also satin lacquered. The butt grips are wrapped with carbon fiber. The billiard balls are miniature replicas. The rail sites are round black Swarovski crystals.
All the materials used were cut and angled using various jigs. The table is an easy lift off to access the pen box compartment which has a green plush felt cushion for any size pen. The lid has guide blocks to properly seat it easily on the box.
This is a neat little box which will enhance that special pen for that special billiard fan.


----------



## CREID (Mar 1, 2017)

I was gonna say something about the idea being in your head for a year and how it must have been lonely. But I decided to be a nice person for once.:devil::biggrin:
But anyway, that is a very beautiful piece and you can tell it took hours and patience to make something that nice. Be very proud of it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Curt. That idea is definitely not lonely. I have been sounding off about all the to do list items I have to do for quite some time. Well time has come so look out. As I mentioned I have the pen stand and pen box for the next 2 years planned out in my head. Skip is challenging me next year so I hope to see you there also. I will take on all comers but bring your A game. You have been warned. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 1, 2017)

That is very mpressice.  The overall concept and execution is great. Nicely done.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Mar 1, 2017)

It is just incredible. It looks real so in the picture there is no concept of size. Put a real billiard ball in a shot and then it will make my pea brain realize what it truly is. 

Talent


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow John!  That is an inspiring pen box for sure! 
Great job on the concept, planning and execution. It along with a pen will be a collectable for sure...and it comes with the history of being a winner in the IAP Bash!
Job well done!   Thanks for sharing the story of the build and tooting your own horn. Well deserved!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 1, 2017)

True craftsmanship!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 1, 2017)

I love this.  Once of my favorite things to see this year!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

oldtoolsniper said:


> It is just incredible. It looks real so in the picture there is no concept of size. Put a real billiard ball in a shot and then it will make my pea brain realize what it truly is.
> 
> Talent
> 
> ...




I like this idea. have to set the camera up again anyway. Will do. Thanks


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Mar 1, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> oldtoolsniper said:
> 
> 
> > It is just incredible. It looks real so in the picture there is no concept of size. Put a real billiard ball in a shot and then it will make my pea brain realize what it truly is.
> ...





Of course GI Joe (Marine edition ) and Barbie could be posed shooting billiards on it! 

Truly a work of art, skill and patience. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

It is only 4-1/2" X 9" as I wrote in my intro. Also there is the pen in the box that could be used a reference. If i had those dolls, they would be in the pawn shop and I would have dead presidents in my pocket I could lay out on the table for reference. :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Mar 1, 2017)

Amazing detail work. I can tell that rolled around in your head for a while! Well executed! Stunning!

Now, for the other side of the coin: The empty box (without the pen) reminds me of a coffin. :biggrin: A ministers would say that, huh?


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Amazing detail work. I can tell that rolled around in your head for a while! Well executed! Stunning!
> 
> Now, for the other side of the coin: The empty box (without the pen) reminds me of a coffin. :biggrin: A ministers would say that, huh?



Hank you need some help sir. a little disturbing.:biggrin::biggrin::doctor::doctor:


----------



## smik (Mar 1, 2017)

Very impressive. True craftsmanship.

Next a straight game to 100 your option to break or lag for it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

OK I could not add it to the group in the first post so here is the comparison photo to a standard 2-1/4" billiard ball that I make clocks from. Hope this gives the perspective of the box.


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 1, 2017)

Very well done, you have almost every detail on the table/box,  where is the chalk?


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

tomtedesco said:


> Very well done, you have almost every detail on the table/box,  where is the chalk?




Funny my brother asked that too. I almost did. Today they do not do that much any more. Everyone carries their own personal chalk holders. I was going to put the balls in a rack but chose not too. I actually first thought of making the top to swing open with hinges but was afraid of too much weight. Then I was going to make a drawer in the table for the pen because many tables today have draws to keep cues and things in but again too much weight and it would tip over. So I went with lift off top and glad I did.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Mar 1, 2017)

That just Racks! I mean Rocks! 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2017)

Gorgeous, John !!! . I knew it was yours when I saw it first in the contest !!!!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 1, 2017)

That is a stunning piece of craftsmanship! Truly impressive!


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 2, 2017)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PEN.  NICE WORK


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2017)

Boy I just had a flash back moment on another forum. I posted this on various forums and the woodworking forums really enjoyed seeing this because I believe they realize the amount of work into this. But an interesting thought was brought up and here is the quote and answer. I never stopped to think about this. 




Some high end doll house maker wants you to be their interior designer.  Big Grin   

How much time do you have in that?

I never really keep track of items I make, timewise. I worked on this on and off for 3 weeks to get ready for the contest. I was also working on 2 other projects for other contests at the same time. This one was the most involved. What I amazed myself with was as each phase came up I knew how to accomplish it. It was like someone was feeding me the answers in my head. Many instances I was shooting from the hip. But a couple minutes of thought and I was doing what I needed to do with ease. Can not explain it but I am sure you people have had this happen to you also.  Usually I struggle to figure things out and have to walk away for awhile but there was none of that working on this. I was in the zone. Everything fell in place. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am glad you like it. 

You know I just reread the quote here about the doll furniture maker. My Dad, rest his soul, at one time made a doll house for my sister when they were very small and he made all the furniture in it. We did not have a lot of money. He was talented and he is the one who I picked up the woodworking gene from. So just maybe it was he who was guiding me and talking to me in my head. WOW. Never thought of it. Thanks Dad.




I have never thought about the doll house and furniture he made before that but it is like yesterday I can see it. I credit my Dad for many of the things I am able to do today. When I was growing up he remodeled our entire house and made cabinets and did all the carpentry work. We were not rich money wise but family oriented wise we were a gold mine. I followed him and worked with him as soon as I was able to pick up a hammer. He had basic simple tools. His go to tools were always the table saw and bandsaw. What he could have done with some of the tools I have today. WOW that thought made my day. Thanks again Dad.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 2, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> How much time do you have in that?
> 
> . . . It was like someone was feeding me the answers in my head. Many instances I was shooting from the hip. But a couple minutes of thought and I was doing what I needed to do with ease. Can not explain it but I am sure you people have had this happen to you also.  Usually I struggle to figure things out and have to walk away for awhile but there was none of that working on this. I was in the zone. Everything fell in place.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am glad you like it.



That is the way I work most of the time. I visualize something and sometimes have to back up, but most of the time I continue on. Past Experience helps in knowing the order to which you build / cut / construct without having to back up and re-do. I have made cabinets, a router table for two routers, book cases and other things with all the dimensions in my head before starting. I am not a artist and cannot draw proportionally without rules or jigs, have poor eye-free hand coordination. However, I can visualize and see what I want to do if I set my machines up right and use jigs or rules. I will spend two or three months planning in my head and then a week making the project.


----------



## BradG (Mar 27, 2017)

Bravo John. Fantastic out the box thinking


----------

